# Post your house exterior :)



## Carina (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello everybody 
I would love to know how your house exterior looks like, because I haven't seen a thread about that.
First I will post mine:



I love the combination of those two colors, I think it matches great! I think I won't remodel my house because I think it looks best with the normal house style 

Now feel free to share your house exterior!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm one of those boring types that has a full theme. I kind of hate that I don't mix & match, but my hate for that is less than my love for the sweets exteriors.


----------



## Carina (Feb 10, 2014)

I also love the sweets exterior but I didn't choose it because I have seen it so often and I wanted something unique


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Feb 10, 2014)

I probably would have done the same, had I not decided that I definitely wanted the sweets ext right off the bat. Then again, maybe not, because I really love it.


----------



## Splinter (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 10, 2014)

I have the astro exterior.


----------



## HoennMaster (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is a work in progress since I reset my town a couple weeks ago. Have the kiddie roof, arched kiddie door, and blue brick pavement. Just waiting on the blue mailbox, and kiddie exterior to finish it off.


----------



## Niya (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't have any pictures at the moment because my computer isn't uploading them for some reason, but mine kinda looks like a cabin! It's got a white/brown wooden exterior, a reddish brown roof, a light brown bamboo fence, and a curved white door with brown accents.


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 11, 2014)

What's the name of your exterior Carina?  It's so pretty.  I'm in winter right now, so I can't even really see my house with all the snow :c


----------



## harime (Feb 11, 2014)

*[SYMMETRY INTENSIFIES]*

This is an old picture and I'm lazy to take a close-up xD;


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 11, 2014)

Here you go c:
Going for a cottage look.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 11, 2014)

All gold, modern


----------



## trea (Feb 11, 2014)

Here are my 3 houses.. I love the house exterior when it is just one room 





Spoiler: the other two


----------



## ohmyerica (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## twerkstrider (Feb 11, 2014)

there she is, miss america (feat. fuchsia)


----------



## Carina (Feb 11, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> What's the name of your exterior Carina?  It's so pretty.  I'm in winter right now, so I can't even really see my house with all the snow :c



It's the garden exterior. The other parts are the blue shingle roof, sculpted hedge, stone pavement, blue arched door and blue mailbox


----------



## (Alice) (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## MetaTriforce (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm using the gold exterior right now! 



I kind of regret putting my house so close to the cliff because I don't have enough space to plant bushes in front it it. All I have is this stump looking over the waterfall


----------



## pocky (Feb 11, 2014)

I have like 6 houses though orz
been meaning to get the castle exterior, but idk how it'd look with the sweet stuff


----------

